# VPS server



## quantlinear (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello to all, 

I have been reading for a while on VPS and searching for a provider that could offer it out of US/EU jurisdiction. 

I am trying to achieve a certain level of security concerning eavesdropping & spying by the state authority . 

Concerning the VOIP/emails/browsing ,

1- Would the VPS increase security and does it make a different to be Linux/windows?please suggest which of the two system you choose and state your reasons

2- in regard of VOIP application / is VPS will stop EAVESDROPPING ? could I integrate it in something else that may bring about the security i need ?

3- some of the VPS are based in countries ouside US/EU .would that be efficient to increase security in regard of eavesdropping and spying ?if not then what is your suggestion?

4-in regards of .emails contents , browsing history , IP address, which these evidence could be obtained by the state to persecute activist. how would I be able to protect myself? VPS or not ,state your suggestions 

5- is there anyway to Encrypt the above data to curtail the amount of risk of leaking of my data that is sensitive to me ? 


The above questions maybe appear ambiguous, generally i need all and every sound advice with links , sources , pointing me to directions that is unknown to me. 

There maybe someone on here that has previous experience in regard of the being an activist and has already tested, workable ,straightforward method/methods 


I am awaiting for those of you that like to share their tricks, technicals know how. 

Many thanks 

M


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,

If your really security concious then perhaps condsider building you own Dedicated Server, install any security apps you deem necessary and there you have your own server you control 100%.

Steve


----------



## storminternet (Dec 11, 2012)

The most easiest way is to have a server designed yourself according to your needs. And then check for a provider who can give you reliable power supply and Network connectivity. This will enable you to setup things according to your needs.


----------

